# Nice 9 pointer



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

One of our class II officers bagged this nice 9 pointer yesterday.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*Nice*

Nice buck. Is that from NJ?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Yep.


----------



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

That's a nice deer! I like that rack a lot.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Didn't see many racks like that in MI. We used to have big hats in SE VA. Good for your OII. Long time since I have seen that in the woods.


----------

